# A few pics



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

A shot of my mtyoder truck collection. My favorite car type. Part of the Tyco/Mattel collection. The middle pic isn't working.
http://home.bluemarble.net/~smosora/


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

22tall, Man is that a nice collection of Monster Trucks... :thumbsup: 

Oh and the other cars a cool also. So would it be safe to say that you are a semi-collector? 

Jeff


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

22 

I can't get over the impressive collection of F1 cars piled on top of one another......looks like two # 40 STP cars, half dozen raised nose McLarens, a black tail, Jackie Stewarts car...wow!

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jebus! Don't let the Tyco U-turn Preservation Society ever see those trophies...er Monster Trucks! LOL

I just got my FIRST one from MT. If I have my* way, I will get at least 1 more!
Great pics! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*

 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey joez870 you may want to get ahold of MTYoder as he olny has afew left and when those are gone he's done. Sundance


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Very nice collection! 

I like those F1 and GTP cars in the last photo... 

Where the track pics? 

GP


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Is that a test shot of the Turbo Train I see in there?

Marty


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice Collection!

jason


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Very cool! Had to save copies of those pics.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh man!

What a super-nice collection!!

I never seen so many Ford GT's in one place! You have every one I've ever seen, except the black w/white stripes (and I prob' missed that).

Also, I never knew so many variations existed, of some of the models you've shown, and that translucent Turbo-Train is just brilliant!


I bow to your perserverence to obtain such a show-piece.... aaaauuummmm 


Thank you so much for sharing this masterpiece with us all! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Cheers!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

WOW!!!!!! KILLER collection.

Love those GT 40's!!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pics.

People sharing pictures of their collections is probably one of my favorite things to see here on the ol's HT SLot board.

Mike


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. I have been collecting and playing with slots since the early 60s.

The turbo train is a neon blaster. Managed to buy some other cars also. Looks like the CEO wasn't the only one taking advantage of Tyco.

The Ford GT40 is my favorite by far. Aurora did about a million variations. Three stripe widths, some have painted tail lights and vents. Others only painted lights but not vents. With and without side stripes. And so on. Still looking for a decent black with white, white with blue and olive with black stripe.

The dark blue STP Indys aren't as good as you may think  both have wing problems.

More to come


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The middle picture works now.


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome stuff! The other great thing about your pics is that when my wife starts to grumble about how many cars I seem to be acquiring I can always show her these pictures and prove I really don't have much to speak of at all.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW nice collection , you got a few more (one ofs) than I do, think Im missing 50-75 out of the tyco books( update too), ill try an get some pics of mine posted in the thread i started of my collection sometime soon


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

blackroc- I usually get one of two comments from women, you're wierd or now I see why (insert male counterpoint name) wants to be here all the time. I think it's in the genes(sp) 

Goodwrench- I am missing 16 from the book and 16 from the update. I think I bid against you for a Tyco set with the #7 and #8 niteglow Ferraris. Sorry, needed the #8.

I think completing the update will be much harder to complete with the F1 cars being the hardest to find.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

LOL no prob, I have 2 of the #8 an 3 of the #7, I was biding on it since it was a #1 in rarity


----------

